# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الشعر العربي في صدر  الاسلام  بقلم- فالح الحجية

## فالح الحجية

الشعر العربي في عصر صدر الإسلام

بقلم- فالح الحجية

جاء الاسلام ونزل القرآن الكريم ببيانه المعجز واسلوبه الشيق وبلاغته الرصينة التي ا بهرت عقول وقلوب اهل الفصاحة والحصافة من العرب فاحتل المكانة الأولي في نفوس العرب المسلمين .
فشعر صدر الاسلام ينحصر ما بين حكم النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم والخلفاء الراشدين وما بين العصر الاموي ا و خلافة بني امية ويعرف هذا العصر ( عصر صدر الاسلام ) وأدب تلك الفترة هو أدب صدر الإسلام بقسميه الشعري والنثر ي .

ولو امعنا النظر في الثقافة العر بية قبل الإسلام نلاحظ أن الشعر مسيطر على جل الحياة الثقافية ومما لاشك فيه أن الشعرالعربي كان السجل الحافل للحياة العربية في جزيرة العرب . ثم ظهر الإسلام وانتشر في هذه الجزيرة وما حولها فاصطدم العرب برسالة جديدة وثقافة لم يألفوها وبكتاب بليغ لم يستطيعوا مجاراته اوالايتاء بآية من آياته او قول مثل قوله اسلوبا وبلاغة وبيانا و تحداهم علانية :
( وان كنتم في ريب مما نزلنا على عبدنا فاتوا بسورة من مثله وادعوا شهداءكم من دون الله ان كنتم صادقين * فان لم تفعلوا – ولن تفعلوا- فاتقوا النار التي وقودها الناس والحجارة اعدت للكافرين *) البقرة \ 23 و24
و( قل لئن اجتمعت الانس والجن على ان ياتوا بمثل هذا القرآن لا يأتون بمثله ولو كان بعضهم لبعض ظهيرا ) الاسراء\ 89 .

فافحمت وخرست الألسن وتراجعت اهمية الشعر ومكانة والشعراء الا انه بعد دخول الشعراء الإسلام حاول هؤلاء الشعراء محاكاة الدين الإسلامي شعراً متسربلين بعباءة الجاهلية فخرج الشعر في معظمه جاهلياً محاكاة وبناءاً واسلوبا وإن استمد بعضهم من المعاني الإسلامية كلمات ومرادافات .
اعتقد اغلب الناس أن ما جاء في القر ان الكريم حول الشعراء مقصود به ذ م الشعراء والنيل منهم وخاصة الشعراء المشركين الذين كانوا يهجون النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وينالون من المسلمين والحقيقة ان المقصود به في الآية الكريمة الواردة في سورة الشعراء:
قال الله تعالى:
( وَالشُّعَرَاء يَتَّبِعُهُمُ الْغَاوُونَ* أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّهُمْ فِي كُلِّ وَادٍ يَهِيمُونَ * وَأَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ مَا لا يَفْعَلُونَ * إِلا الذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلِواْ الصَالِحَاتِ وَذَكَرُواْ اللهَ كَثِيرًا وانْتَصَرُواْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا ظُلِمُواْ وَسَيَعْلَمُ الذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ أَيَّ مُنْقَلَبٍ يَنْقَلِبُونَ) الشعراء \224 -227
هي طريقة الشعراء ليس الشعراء أنفسهم فجاء ذكر أنهم يتبعهم الفاسدون او الغاوون لأنهم يقولون ما لا يفعلون من هجاء للناس أو مدح الزيف أو وصف للخمر أو غيرها من الأغراض التي تتعارض ودعوة الإسلام ، خاصة الهجاء الفاحش الذي كان يقوله شعراء قريش في هجاء المسلمين وتشكيكهم في الدعوة الاسلامية وقد تاكد ذلك في الاستثناء الذي ورد في هذه الايات المباركة حيث استثنى القران الكريم الشعراء المسلمين :
( إِلا الذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلِواْ الصَالِحَاتِ وَذَكَرُواْ اللهَ كَثِيرًا وانْتَصَرُواْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا ظُلِمُوا وسيعلم ا لذين ظلموا اي منقلب ينقلبونْ *) \227
الذين اعتبرهم القرآن الكريم هم الذين امنوا وعملوا الصالحات وذكروا الله كثيرا وانتصروا للمسلمين بأ لسنتهم بما قالوه من شعر بحق الكفار والمشركين وبما فخروا به في مدح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم و انتصار المجاهدين من المسلمين وشهداء الاسلام . كما ورد عن النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم انه قال:
( ان من الشعر لحكمة ) 
او قوله للشاعر حسان بن ثابت يحرضه على هجاء شعراء قريش الذين بقوا مشركين وكفارا :
( هاجهم وجبريل معك )

ويخطر على الذهن هنا قول لبيد العامري الشاعر الجاهلي بعد اسلامه :

الحمد لله الذي لم يأتني اجلي
حتى كساني من الاسلام سربالا 
او قوله : 
ألا كل شيء ما خلا الله باطل
وكل نعيم لا محالة زائل 

فموقف القرآن الكريم من الشعر والشعراء كان واضحا وهو موقف الاسلام فهو يعتمد تسخير الشعر لخدمة الدعوة الاسلامية ومحاربة من يقف ازاءها من الشعراء الذين قال عنهم:
( وسيعلم الذين ظلموا اي منقلب ينقلبون ) 
ثم ان النظرة الشاملة او العامة للاسلام ( الكتاب والسنة) هو ان يكون توجه المرء الى القرآن الكريم والابتعاد عما سواه وشد المسلمين اليه دراسة وتعلما وحفظا وتفقها وفي كل مجلات الحياة وقد ورد عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ان النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : 
( لأن يمتليء جوف أحدكم قيحاً خير له من أن يمتليء شعراً )
وفي هذا امر بالابتعاد عن الشعر وهجره الى ما هو افضل وهو القرآن الكريم . وقد ورد عن الشاعر لبيد انه قال:
( الحمد لله الذي أ بدلني بالشعر سورة البقرة )
اي حفظها وهجر الشعر لذا فأن تصدر القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية كان له الاهتمام الغالب للإنسان المسلم حيث ان غلبة الشعر على الفرد ربما ينسيه ذكر الله تعالى والعودة الى الجاهلية ولبعض أخلاقها المذمومة وعاداتها التي أعلن الإسلام محاربتها لذلك كان الصدى القوي الذي رنَّ في أسماع الناس صوت الرسالة المحمدية الجديدة وفلسفتها كان جديرا بهذا الامر بأن يوقف أساليب القول والتفكير إلا في هذه الرسالة نفسها . 
حرص الخلفاء الراشدون على تعليم الناس القرآن الكريم وحفظه فهو خير من قول الشعر وحفظه ومع كل هذا لم ينته الشعر و لم يهمل وبقيت له مكانة في القلوب والنفوس وقد ازدادت الحاجة اليه لما عمدوا إلى تفسير القرآن الكريم وخاصة في معرفة غريب الألفاظ أو بعض المعاني فقد قيل انه روي لأبي بكر الصديق قصيدة في الحماسة وروي لعمر بن الخطاب أبياتا في الحكمة وكذلك لعثمان بن عفان . أما علي بن ابي طالب فقد كان شاعرا وروي من شعره كثير و قيل ان بعضه قاله في معركة صفين وهؤلاء هم الخلفاء الراشدون اي كلهم قالوا الشعر الا انهم كانوا يمنعون الشعراء من هجاء المسلمين ا وهجو الإسلام .
كل هذه الامور جعلت تيار الشعر العام في هذا العصر يضعف ويخبو اواره وتتوارى بلاغته وبيانه في بداية هذا العصر وخاصة في زمن النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وخليفتيه ابي بكر الصديق وعمر بن الخطاب لاهتمامهم في القرآن الكريم فقط الا انه ظل مزدهرا على شكل الشعر الجاهلي وامتدادا له الا انه عامة قد ضعف وأن غالبية الأغراض قد قل القول فيها إن لم تكن ندرت عدا بعض الأغراض التي أملتها ظروف الدولة الجديدة في هذا العصر كشعر الفتوحات الاسلامية وشعر التهاجي بين المسلمين والمشركين وشعر الدفاع عن النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . وكان من أهم أسباب هذا الضعف عدم سهولة التكيف على تعاليم الإسلام الجديدة سلوكا واسلوبا . لذا ظل الشعراء ينتهجون الأسلوب الجاهلي صورا وأخيلة مع إدخال بعض الألفاظ الإسلامية في بداية عهد الرسول لذا جاء شعرا ممزوجا بين أسلوب الجاهلية والمعاني الإسلامية ولم يستطع شعر صدر الاسلام ان يتحرر من قيود الشعر الجاهلي ابدا من ذلك قول الشاعر بجير بن زهير بن ابي سلمى وكان قد اسلم :
إلى الله - لا إلى العزى ولا اللات – وخذه
فتنجوه إذا كان النجاء وتسلمُ
لدى يوم لا ينجو وليس بمفلت 
من النار إلا طاهر القلب مسلمُ 

وفي لامية اخيه كعب بن زهير في مدح الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم تظهر الصياغة الجاهلية واضحة كالشمس مهما حاول اكساءها بثوب اسلامي :

بانت سعاد فقلبي اليوم متبولُ 
متيم أثرها لم يفد مكبولُ
...إن الرسول لنور يستضاء به 
مهند من سيوف الله مسلولُ
في عصبة من قريش قال قائلهم 
ببطن مكة لما أسلموا زولوا
زالوا فما زال أنكاس ولا كشف 
عند اللقاء ولا ميل معازيلُ 

فالشعر في هذه الفترة مهما كان مكتسيا ثوب الإيمان ملتزما بالمعاني الإسلامية ... الا انه ظل جانحا إلى أسلوب الشعر الجاهلي اخذا منه سائرا على انماطه وهذا ليس عيبا في الشعراء وإنما هم كانوا يحاولون صياغة أشعارهم على النمط الإسلامي إلى أقصى مدى ممكنا لهم الا ان الفترة الزمنية للرسالة المحمدية في زمن صدر الاسلام كانت قصيرة وهي تعد اقصر العصور في التاريخ العربي والاسلامي بالإضافة إلى عدم إسلام الشعراء جميعهم في بداية الرسالة فكان من أهم الأسباب التي أدت إلى بطيء تطور الشعر في هذا العصر .
ومن خلال دراستي لشعر الشعراء في هذا العصر تبين لي هناك تأثر بدعوة الإسلام إلى درجة عالية عند حسان بن ثابت واقتباس بعض الألفاظ عند كعب بن زهير الا انه بقي مشدودا الى الشعرالجاهلي فكان شعره جاهليا في الإسلام - نسبة إلى اسلوب الشعر - .
يرجع ذلك التفاوت إلى الأسبقية في الإسلام والموهبة الشعرية المختلفة والاستعداد لتقبل الدعوة الجديدة طبقا لظروف الشاعر في الجاهلية فالحطيئة مثلا كان معروفا بالهجاء في الجاهلية لم يستطع أن يتخلص بصورة نهائية من الهجاء وإنما حبسه بعض الوقت ولم يقل فيه ثم عاد اليه وكعب بن زهير اقتبس معظم شعره في الإسلام من الايمان الإسلامي قليلا ومن الأسلوب الجاهلي كثيرا وهكذا بقية الشعراء حيث كان اغلبهم مخضرمين فأ ثر فيهم اسلوب وطبيعة الشعر الجاهلي ولم يتمكنوا من التخلص منه فنسجوا على منواله . 

فالح نصيف الحجية
الكيلاني
العراق- ديالى - بلدروز

**********************************************

----------

